# Need ground cover ideas! Mud EVERYWHERE!



## EllenCherryCharles (Jan 14, 2007)

Part of our yard is fenced in for the dogs. Because its so shady, grass does not grow well there. Before we moved in, it was covered with leaves etc. We got rid of the leaves because they were hiding all sorts of trash etc from previous renters. Now we are left with a lot of georgia clay. Which is getting EVERYWHERE whenever the dogs go out and its the least bit wet outside. What will help with this? Can we put mulch down to absorb some of the clay? Cedar chips? Any ideas?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I put straw in Esther's 12'x18" kennel run and have been mostly happy with the results. A bale of straw covers and amazing amount of ground, but it has to be replaced or replenished from time-to-time.

One down-side is that it's always damp around her pool and I pick mushrooms nearly every morning (since I have no way of knowing if they are a toxic variety.)

The difference between straw and hay is that straw should have minimal seeds in it, so you have less problems with weeds.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

EllenCherryCharles said:


> Part of our yard is fenced in for the dogs. Because its so shady, grass does not grow well there. Before we moved in, it was covered with leaves etc. We got rid of the leaves because they were hiding all sorts of trash etc from previous renters. Now we are left with a lot of georgia clay. Which is getting EVERYWHERE whenever the dogs go out and its the least bit wet outside. What will help with this? Can we put mulch down to absorb some of the clay? Cedar chips? Any ideas?


We have the same problem.  I am at my wits end - when it's dry, my backyard and home become a dust bowl, when it's wet, I have a mud pit. I seriously hate GA clay. 




RonE said:


> I put straw in Esther's 12'x18" kennel run and have been mostly happy with the results. A bale of straw covers and amazing amount of ground, but it has to be replaced or replenished from time-to-time.
> 
> One down-side is that it's always damp around her pool and I pick mushrooms nearly every morning (since I have no way of knowing if they are a toxic variety.)
> 
> The difference between straw and hay is that straw should have minimal seeds in it, so you have less problems with weeds.


Hmmm....I might have to try straw. I put hay down, but after a few days of the dogs using it for potty breaks it stunk to high heaven...


----------



## rsculady (Jun 23, 2007)

We did straw as well in our kennel when we were doing rescue at our old house. RonE is right, a bale of straw covers an amazing amount of space. My huskies used to love to bury in it and hide too. LOL


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

Well living on a farm I can give you several ideas. However if you are ranting most would not be good unless you ask the land lard b/c they are a bit more perminat. One is screanings. It is a very find rock. It drans very well and once packed it more like cement but not. Hope that makes sence. You could also run a mixture of 4/11 and screanings. This is not my prefered mix for kenals or runs or in the barn but works really well in areas that get more heavy traffic like walking and cars.

Straw is also good I use it in the barn where the dog have their dog houses and can get in from the runs. They are not in there much but about 2 times a year it all comes out and is replaced.

There is a big differnce in straw and hay more then just the seed. Straw will and dose still have a seed at times depening on how the farmer harvisted it. Around here some use winter wheet as a cover for the alfalfa so it dose not get harvisted the same way and still have the wheat seed on it.

Hay is cut grass. If you put it down once it gets wet is is very heavy will not dry out and will mold where stray is what is left from winter wheat and is hollow and dose not absorb water the same wat will dry out does not mold as easally but will will brack down faster and is easyer to clean up.

You can also use what I call bedding. Can be gotton in bulk or bags at TSC if you have one there. IT is just saw dust in bulk it will come from a say mill most of the time. Price will varry depending of if it has been screaned and dried. This is not a really good way to go as once it gets wet it will dry but like most wood products will get nasty over a short about of time.

Hope that helps.

Heidi


----------



## EllenCherryCharles (Jan 14, 2007)

I finally found a place that sells straw. You wouldn't think it would be that hard to find, but apparently it is. Its only $3.50 a bale, so we'll get a few and see how it goes. I'll post back to let you know if it helps with the clay problem.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Please let me know how it goes.


----------



## sskbreed (Mar 14, 2007)

the grass is getting kinda sparse where my puppy does her business. she doesn't mind going there except when it is wet after or during rain. then i have to take her to a well grassy area. any ideas for me?


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Because of the problems associated with most other materials (including mold, bacteria, and bugs), I chose rock. It's easy to keep clean and to sanitize, and certainly doesn't adhere to the dog's feet or coat! LOL


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Pave the yard. I don't have an huge backyard, and my 3 beasts take advatage of every inch. We have a little 3 foot hill cutting through all the way through the yard. My retriver mix thinks it's a race track and burns off lots of energy running circles, down the hill, around the stairs and back up the other side. There is no grass left on there whatsoever. I thought about putting a retaining wall in, but I think I would rather leave it dirt, than cut off a quarter of the yard from the dogs just to have it look better. So I guess in response to your post, other than laying asphalt in your yard I have no clue either.


----------



## sskbreed (Mar 14, 2007)

do you think putting the straw on the area of the yard her chain reaches when we put her out to potty would work?


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I live in Ga too. We have grassy areas and areas with leaves and a bunch of trees. I do not pick up the leaves. The dogs like to use the bathroom in the leaves. I have a lot of trees and have a chipper shredder. I chip a mixture of excess leaves and tree limbs and put it on pathways. Find a tree company that is cleaning up downed trees and chipping the stuff up. See if you can buy some of the chips and put it over the muddy areas. Pine straw works like wheat stray and doesn't hold moisture as bad. The dogs will pee in the pine straw but #2 in the leaves which is fine by me cause they don't do it in the grass.You can also buy truck loads of treated mulch> kinda expensive and I don't know what they treat the stuff with so I don't know how safe it would be. David


----------

